# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Can anyone design my patio roof for $$$

## gros21

No doubt there is prolly some software tho does it simple as.  
But I need to span 7m (including .5m each side) and Im think by 4.5m or so.  
Will be going spandeck but not sure on best way to build it on a tight budget or who designs that thing as I want to diy it.  
Will need to be w50 rated as Im in Rockhampton. Do I go to a patio place and ask them. Do I request a detailed quote and just rip there design off.  
Do suppliers do it?

----------


## LN28

Call Stratco as they have engineered systems for that wind speed.
Will be their full system but will probably be cheaper and done correctly that trying to reinvent the wheel

----------

